# Good Games For Power PC's?



## imacg5guy (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone know any good games for PPC, all the good games are intel only, i have a G5 (bluddie hell bet you wouldn't have guessed that!) Anyway to make Intel games for PPC?

THANKS!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2008)

There are some very good open source games that are Universal Binaries.  Check out some like Tremulous, Sauerbraten, Neverball, World of Padman, and the like.  They run pretty well on my 2.0 GHz iMac G5 17" ALS.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 23, 2008)

I also have a G5 and here is what I have in my games folder at the moment (it tends to change quite a lot as I like to play a demo for a while and then move onto something else):

Alchemy Deluxe                  Nanosaur (OS9)
American History Lux            Nanosaur 2
Bejeweled Deluxe                No one lives forever
Bejeweled Deluxe 2              Quake
Big Money Deluxe                Quake II
Bookworm Deluxe                 Scrabble
Bugdom(OS9)                     Seven Seas
Chess                           The Ur-Quan Masters
Cro-Mag Rally                   Unreal Tournament
Doomsday Engine                 Unreal Tournament 2003 Demo                       Unreal Tournament 2004 Demo
FreedomForce (CD)               Warcraft III                           WingNuts
LEGO Digital Designer           Zoo Tycoon
MarbleBlast Gold                Zuma Deluxe
Mummy Maze


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 24, 2008)

Check out Ambrosia Software's games. They have some great ones, and I think they're all PPC-compatible. Some of them even run in OS 9!


----------



## Qion (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Colin McRae Rally, Doom 3, Ford Racing 2, Prey, Quake 4, and UT2004 are all UB's.


----------



## macbri (Jan 24, 2008)

Try out the demos of Oni and Myth, both PPC games, from Bungie originally.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

I think there are quite a few good games for the PPC architecture (in fact, I can probably think of more problems the other way round, with games not working on Intel or not playing as well under Rosetta).  So the good news is you should be fine.  

How about...

Alien vs. Predator
Alien vs. Predator 2
American McGee's Alice
Call of Duty (and Call of Duty: United Offensive)
Max Payne
Quake III Arena (Open Source version, ioquake3, too)
Rise of Nations Gold Edition
Star Wars Battlefront
Tom's Clancy's Rainbow Six
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory (free and Universal binary)


----------



## Billiam94 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has posted anything about the original Fable. I have been playing The Lost Chapters on my G5 for a while now and I love this game. It's a bit funny that this was one of the games that said "Only On XBox" on it's original case. If you E-Mail me I can send you a link and instructions on how to install it properly. And this is just me being honest: 2 and 3 are not nearly as good as the first.


----------



## Tiffanieomen (Aug 22, 2011)

Try out games by using Gamefly Free trial. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Korey (Oct 28, 2011)

Well there is a lot of stuff that you can play almost 
Swat 4 
Need for speed undercover 
Asphalt 5 
FIFA 2011


----------



## Malika (Oct 30, 2011)

There are so many good games for PPC,such as "Big Money Deluxe Quake II
Bookworm Deluxe Scrabble"


----------



## macgames uk (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out macgames.co.uk - there's lots of games for both intel & PPC macs. Especially look through the discounted stock page, as those are mainly older PPC games that are being sold off cheap. Not many left now though - seem to be selling off quickly!


----------



## Malika (Nov 25, 2011)

where it is? Blizzard Dot and mafia wars 2. Can you show me more?


----------



## johnadam (Oct 3, 2012)

Mummy Maze
Star Wars Battlefront
And Max Payne
These games are really to good and also having a great fun.......


----------

